# 2555SL jcm Slash 95! (only Italy!)



## Sollazzon

hi guys.
I'm going to sell my '95 (yes not a std 96) JCM Slash n 253 (3000 all over the world)
in general Good conditions.
I'm asking for: 
1100 Euro's if Retired by Yourself (I'm nearby George Clooney's home on the lake of COMO Italy)
or 1150 if shipped IN ITALY.

If anybody intrested...
it's like the original one (top right)





it cames with footswitch and COA.
PS i'm also selling the Silver Jubilee Full stack (2553+2556A+2556B)
for 2300 Euro's only it retired By Yourself!


----------



## V-man

How much for you to sneak around back and take pics of George Clooney? Especially interested in pics of him naked eating cereal. PM me!


----------



## Sollazzon

V-man said:


> How much for you to sneak around back and take pics of George Clooney? Especially interested in pics of him naked eating cereal. PM me!


Maybe for his GirlFriend??..HAHA I'm Joking.. but it will be Always Better than Him...for Me 

Anyway..Sorry
I didnt say
no trades Please.. Just Cash.
And please it's better if You can Get it on Your own..so it's easier You're italian or from Swiss..(I'm talking Abuot the Head not GC Right? 
I know it's a very internatilonal Forum and so It's Hard I can Sell it here.. but Who knows?

Cheers
e RnR


----------



## Sollazzon

....I Don't know...
I don't even know who is..
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monica_Roccaforte
WhoA.. NO I Don't think SO!! I'd heard if So I suppose


----------



## Sollazzon

no one?


----------



## Sollazzon

:-/


----------



## Sollazzon

up


----------

